# On-road, Strickland 3/23/08



## rcnutdavev (Feb 8, 2008)

Looking at the month, it was noticed that the race is on Easter weekend. After talking to some racers it was decided to cancel the race because of the holiday. The next scheduled on-road race at Strickland's will be in April. Sorry guys, the calander hasn't been kind to us, just more time to prep our stuff. If I can help with any questions, please call. My number is 386-299-0988. Thanks. Dave V.


----------

